# Do you get what you pay for



## daleh (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings everyone, I see numerous posts saying MCLS has good bits and many are happy with the known names. I just received 8 Whiteside bits after looking at several reviews and significant online reading. Fine Woodworking rated them high and a good value. Do not always go on the magazine suggesitons but this one seemd to match the general consensus.

I consider myself a novice woodworker but one thing I have found in my other hobbies is you almost without exception get what you pay for. That seems to maybe not be true with some router bits? Anyway just looking for some veteran wisdom here. My next project is a full set of kitchen cabinets with raised panels. I have Sommerfelds table and bit set and augmented it with a mix of various Whiteside bits. I am about ready to drop the dime on a forrest blade (another forum ) and get to making dust.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi daleh

Whiteside bits are great, But MLCS sells two type of router bits the normal one for weekend woodworkers and the high end ones called Katana bits that are good as Whitside bits..and it's always free shipping unlike many others..  just like going down to the store and picking some up some but you don't need to put gas in the truck 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/kathome.htm

===



daleh said:


> Greetings everyone, I see numerous posts saying MCLS has good bits and many are happy with the known names. I just received 8 Whiteside bits after looking at several reviews and significant online reading. Fine Woodworking rated them high and a good value. Do not always go on the magazine suggesitons but this one seemd to match the general consensus.
> 
> I consider myself a novice woodworker but one thing I have found in my other hobbies is you almost without exception get what you pay for. That seems to maybe not be true with some router bits? Anyway just looking for some veteran wisdom here. My next project is a full set of kitchen cabinets with raised panels. I have Sommerfelds table and bit set and augmented it with a mix of various Whiteside bits. I am about ready to drop the dime on a forrest blade (another forum ) and get to making dust.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

daleh said:


> Greetings everyone, I see numerous posts saying MCLS has good bits and many are happy with the known names. I just received 8 Whiteside bits after looking at several reviews and significant online reading. Fine Woodworking rated them high and a good value. Do not always go on the magazine suggesitons but this one seemd to match the general consensus.
> 
> I consider myself a novice woodworker but one thing I have found in my other hobbies is you almost without exception get what you pay for. That seems to maybe not be true with some router bits? Anyway just looking for some veteran wisdom here. My next project is a full set of kitchen cabinets with raised panels. I have Sommerfelds table and bit set and augmented it with a mix of various Whiteside bits. I am about ready to drop the dime on a forrest blade (another forum ) and get to making dust.


Hi,

Whiteside is a top notch bit. Can't go wrong with them. It is true that sometimes you do get what you pay for. Again, with Whiteside, you do get top quality bits.


----------



## daleh (Oct 18, 2008)

MLCS Shipping Not free to Alaska. However, my recent whiteside bits from a vendor at Amazon did send those free. Saves me quite a bit up here.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I have many Whiteside bits and consider them to be one of the best I've used. Whiteside also stands behind their products. I had one that I had used a lot and THOUGHT it wasn't just perfect anymore and called them. They said to just send it to them and they'd replace it. They did. What more could you ask for.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside is always top rated by magazine testing, and while BJ says the Katana bits are as good I would say no, but they are most likely number 5 on the list and far better than most others. They do provide excellent value for a high quality bit, and I think this is why BJ rates them so high. BJ has sampled many bits and his advice is worth listening to. As far as buying a Forrest Blade, if you have a high end cabinet saw they provide great cuts and are high quality. If you are using a contractors saw or a hybrid you should look at the red Freud blades. while these companies use very different methods both are excellent values. On a less expensive table I feel Freud has the advantage, and as a rule you can buy two for the price of one Forrest blade. I have tried blades from DeWalt, Sears, Porter Cable and Freud on my Craftsman 10" contractors saw and the winner hands down is Freud.


----------



## daleh (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone, MIke I am currently using a Hitachi blade and was rather surprised at the quality of cut. I will look into the Freud. I am starting my kitchen cabinets and a new blade is in order. Yes, 10" contractors saw, Rigid brand.


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

I vote for Whiteside bits as well.
I have never had an issue with them.
HTH
John


----------



## dlrooky (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree on the Whiteside. If you have a little patience, Woodcraft (store or .com) has a different Whiteside bit on sale every month. It's usually 25% off - give or take. So, if you have time to accumulate them, you can put together quite a set for less than you'd expect.


----------

